# Betta Report - Personal experience needed



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

For my companion animal nutrition class I have to write a report and the nutrition needs of an animal of my choice, so naturally I chose bettas. I was hoping that you guys could help me by giving me some factual information, and also personal experience with feeding and care of bettas. I need to know:
-Type of digestive system
-nutrient requirements
-# meals a day
-Diet: what do they eat
- any uniqueness, special concerns and care as it may relate to their feeding

Thanks guys, this forum will make a great referance if I get a lot of info.
:fish:


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

To get information on diet it probably would be best to visit some breeder sites as well, such as bettatalk.com. ibcbettas.org also has links to several betta breeder's sites. This should give you a lot of information for your topic. i'm sure a lot of people on this forum will have some good input as well. good luck.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

they eat mosquito larvae, worms, brine shrimp, fruit flies and alot of other things that you could probably find by using any search engine


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

well i feed mine 2 times a day but in the wild they probably eat whatever will fit in their mouth and when ever they find food. In the wild they live in bogs and deltas


----------

